# does anyone "know a guy" in key west for a dive trip?



## jameswirth (Feb 12, 2008)

So, headed to Key west, I want to do a dive on U-2513. It's 20 miles out from the fort. You're looking at an 80 mile run from the city. everything "dive" down there looks tourist. So, anyone know someone that has a boat and goes? Can't handle the head boats to a reef or some ship with buoys stuck on it by the state. 

thanks!


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

*I second that motion*

Just need a taxi to the site. No frills and no BS. Just get us there and let us do our thing. :thumbsup:


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

hit up clay-doh on the forum he might know of someone that can show you a good time down that way .. hope this helps 

kyle


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

Look up Spear One charters. The guy has a nice boat (27 Conch) and is a very good at what he does from what I hear. He might could do something for you. He has a website, just google Spear One Key West. Give him a call, he might charge a little more than what he has listed since youre wanting to run a little further out than normal.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

These folks have some deep wreck dives on their schedule off of Key West.

http://www.spreeexpeditions.com/


----------



## gamccp (Oct 9, 2007)

Try Island Time Charters. Went down to Key West for mini Lobster day. This couple (Amy and Jamie, I think) really treated us great the entire week of diving, fishing, and a little spearfishing. Great people.:notworthy:


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

*James..I may have us a winner*

*Re: Marathon in June* 
May have found the boat...anybody interested in making a pilgramage to the keys for a dive on a type 21 U-Boat off the Dry Tortugas? Keep in mind this baby is in 214 feet of water.......:notworthy:



Brian,

Just double checked the distance. You are closer - it is 85nm. Still doable. Have to watch the weather.

Subtropic Dive Center could rent you the tanks. Not for sure on cost, but they have them. And Trimix if you want.

Best way to do it is leave right before dark the day before & run 6 knots overnight to save gas & start diving in the morning. Then work our way back. 
__________________
Steve Moore
www.keysmobilediving.com
[email protected] 
305 849 0866


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

bmoore said:


> *Re: Marathon in June*
> May have found the boat...anybody interested in making a pilgramage to the keys for a dive on a type 21 U-Boat off the Dry Tortugas? Keep in mind this baby is in 214 feet of water.......:notworthy:


When are you going? I'll be in Key West toward the end of May for the Atocha salvage stockholder's meeting.


----------

